# Forum name !



## G-baby (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been doing a lot of thinking and soul searching these last few days and have decided to continue with my plans and dream of building a G-scale RR, however at this time I don't feel comfortable posting questions or comments on the forum, as I am afraid that what I will say may offend someone. 
I would like to continue to monitor the forum to learn what I can, if that is acceptable to everyone. I would also like to explain that I chose the forum name "G-baby", as that is what I feel like, a baby taking its first steps into a new world and I am sorry if  that name is offensive and if I become brave enough to start asking questions, etc. on the forum, perhaps I can think of a better forum name.
Again, SORRY EVERYONE !
Oh, if Madstang and East Broad Top would like to share the personal messages I sent to you with anyone else on the forum, please feel free to do so.

Dick (G-baby)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you change you mind about posting the door is always open. 

We all started somewhere, sometime, and having someplace to ask questions about 15 years ago would have saved me a lot of fumbling, false starts, and wasted money. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

I'm actually re-starting as I'm moving everything next week (about a block, long story)... I will continue to take pix, and post them on the indoor layout forum, if you care to watch me screw things up, lol.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah!.. Glad to see that you've decided to stick around. Please don't hesitate to ask any questions, that's how we learn from each other. If your more comfortable asking via PM, please don't hesitate to drop me a line, anytime. 

Best of luck with your new railroad ventures. 
DF


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick,

Glad to see you are back. I've been here a long time with the old forum and the new forum. I've met a lot of nice folks here and have learned a lot. Please stick around.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, What type or era or rail line of locos do you like? My self, I like the steam era, and I'm partial to the D&RGW since that is where I live. But one day I'd like to have a long coal train pulled by a consist of diesels.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's an excerpt from the e-mail Dick sent me. It will be of particular interest to all y'all midwestern modelers. 

"... I am still going to forge ahead with my dream and plan to build ( with help from my friends and family) a G-scale replica of a certain section of a shortline railroad called "THE MK&T" as faithfully as I can in the space allowed ( approx. 1/4 acre). We all knew the MK&T affectionalty as "THE KATY" this shortline road served mainly small farm communities, farmers and farms around my home town area . "THE KATYS" motive power was Baldwin 4-6-0 ten wheelers, with a variety of rolling stock. 
I don't know if I will be able to or not, but I am planning on scratch-building as much of the rolling stock as I am able to as well as all sructures I am able to ." 

Personally, I'd like to think that a Bachmann 4-6-0 could be scaled down nicely to a 1:29ish 10-wheeler (though admittedly I have no clue what the Katy's 10-wheelers looked like). I'm envisioning a few 10-wheelers and some early steel, perhaps some wood/steel box cars--things from the 20s and 30s era. Could be cool! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dick,

I have been into this aspect of the Hobby for over 18 months now.  Looking at this Forum and some of the others has enabled me to learn quite lot, how to do it  and often how not too do it.
  I frequent one Forum far more than the other ones I have subscribed to and whilst I don't post often here I still find the sections that I am interested in to be well worth reading.

All I can say  is enjoy the Forum and enjoy your Hobby.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Found a little info on the MK&T, pretty neat: 

MKT


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

hello Dick,

open Google, select pictures, give in this: MK&T loco

and you get results like this down here:

*http://www.eaglelakedepot.com/CaneBeltLocoNo3atHouston1905.jpg*
_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. Mod._


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick,

The only problem with your 'forum name' is in the future.  How are you going to explain it in a few years time when you are an expert, not a novice? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

Anyone else think that 4-4-0 looks like the Bachmann On30 loco?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll just refer to the Baby like we do the Curmudgeon.


----------

